# Speedo Sensor



## Alonzo (Nov 20, 2006)

my speedometer sensor gave its last breath,
part is called sensor assy fo MT,
vehicle is 96 silvia s14 sr20det 5spd MT
my question is will a 240sx with a 5spd MT have the same sensor? 
is it the same transmition? if so does the diffrence between the engines matter?
10x in advance
alon


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

The only thing to make them different is the KM and the MPH. I don't have a SR but if people who swap, swap the speed sensor with the KA then it will read right for them.

so I think yes, engines matter.


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 20, 2006)

i don't understand,
will a sensor from a 240sx work for me?


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 20, 2006)

Basicly my question is if the gearbox in a 240sx identical to a silvia s14?
and is there a diffrence between MPH and KMH?
thanks to all helpers...


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Gearbox is identical, but not the same. Both have different gearing.
I looked around ebay, and all sensors from a KA will only work with a KA.
This said, if you use 240sx gauges, you will use a KA speed sensor.
and if you use Silvia gauges, you will use a SR sensor.


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 20, 2006)

SpeedmanRC said:


> Gearbox is identical, but not the same. Both have different gearing.
> I looked around ebay


can you post a link to one of the sensors on ebay, i cant seem to find any of them...
thanks for all the help...


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

eBay Motors: SPEED SENSOR SC58 NISSAN 240SX L4 KA24DE 2.4L 2389cc (item 190018087215 end time Jan-05-07 04:50:24 PST)

what's wrong with going to the dealership and getting this part????


----------



## Alonzo (Nov 20, 2006)

SpeedmanRC said:


> eBay Motors: SPEED SENSOR SC58 NISSAN 240SX L4 KA24DE 2.4L 2389cc (item 190018087215 end time Jan-05-07 04:50:24 PST)
> 
> what's wrong with going to the dealership and getting this part????



where i live (israel) there are about 8 silvia's, becouse the car is over 7 years old nissan is not required to order any parts for this sort of car, and becouse of the costs they simpley won't hear of it...:lame:


----------

